# Does PVC cement freeze and ruin??



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

Before I do a critical job here,,whats the real scoop on Oatey PVC cement?? Does it get ruined when it freezes?? It wasnt too cold here,,left in a pickup by mistake,,,only 20 BELOW last week.

Primer not a factor since there is so much alcohol in it is my guess


----------



## user69544 (Dec 31, 2009)

4just1don said:


> Before I do a critical job here,,whats the real scoop on Oatey PVC cement?? Does it get ruined when it freezes?? It wasnt too cold here,,left in a pickup by mistake,,,only 20 BELOW last week.
> 
> Primer not a factor since there is so much alcohol in it is my guess


I think so. We bring everything like that in when it gets cold.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

yes it does.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I think the question should be

If it freezes...is it still OK to use after it thaws out ?

Oh wait...that is the title of the thread :lol:


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

The label states to store and use at temps between 40 and 110 degrees, and not to use if the glue is jellied at all. I have had it go bad in the can, even when stored between the recommended temps. If it is a critical job, I would spend the money and buy a new can. nothing worse than redoing a job.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 24, 2007)

Use Rectorseal "Arctic" 616 PVC glue if you're working in a cold area.


----------

